# Grand Old Parr 12yo Scotch Whiskey



## JohnnyFlake

Well, I finally received the bottle of Grand Old Parr 12yo Scotch Whiskey, which I won on eBay, about two weeks ago. This is a very difficult scotch to find much information on. I did find a link which offers many personal notes about it, and it contains some very interesting information. Apparently this scotch is very well known in Japan, Mexico, Columbia and Venezuela. It is said, that it is the biggest selling scotch in Japan! Most say that it is not available in the USA, and there must be something to that, as I have not been able to locate any bottles for sale, within the USA, in a retail shop. However, I am puzzled by that, since it states on the label (see photo) that there is a US Importer.

Does anyone on this board have any experience with this scotch? 
See photos below and check out the link for input on Grand Old Parr Scotch Whiskey:

Booze Lover - Grand Old Parr - The Unknown Blended Whisky


----------

